# New engine?



## annette000 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 2006 Altima with 37,000 miles. For the last couple of months, I've been having problems with exhaust smoke and excessive oil consumption. The exhaust smoke is grayish white and only occurs for a few seconds when I first start the car. There's no noticable coolant loss, no overheating, and the engine light hasn't come on. The car also drives fine. I've checked both the oil and the coolant and the coolant doesn't seem to be mixed in the oil nor the oil in the coolant. When I took the car to the dealership, they said there was coolant in the cylinders and that it needs a new engine. I don't know much about cars but it seems a little odd that I'd need a new engine after only 37,000 miles and I really don't want to pay the $5000 to fix it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

So one says "no noticeable coolant loss" and the other says "coolant in the cylinders"? ........................ somebody's lying and it aint me.

I would suggest get a second opinion - if you are not missing any coolant or having to replenish it how the heck can you have "coolant in the cylinders" (meaning exactly what the hell anyway!) there is nothing seriously wrong with the motor imo. Sure you may have an overfilled (oil) motor, leaky/brittle PCV seals, funky injectors, hardened valve stem seals, etc etc etc etc ............................ but nothing that requires a new engine.

If you cannot do compression tests yourself or other basic mechanical and engine faultfinding get somebody you know or trust to do those for you but please dont pay for a new engine


----------



## annette000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, LvR. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing the problems?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2002 - 2006 Altima QR25DE engines have had a lot of problems with excessive oil burning due to failed pre-cats. The internal catalyst material starts breaking apart and gets sucked back into the cylinders and causes damage to cylinder walls and rings.


----------



## cattymano (Oct 4, 2012)

New Engine?
I have a muscle car and I need a new engine b/c everyone knows that muscle cars go threw gas like it's nothing so where can I get an engine that's a gas saver?


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

Valve guide seals? 37,000 miles sure seems short for oil consumption issues. 


Answered on my iPhone.


----------

